# Stuffed baby pumpkins idea



## kadesma (Oct 19, 2006)

_I love pumpkin and the small sweet dumpling squash. Most times I use the old brown sugar, butter sour cream and diced dried apricots to fill them. This is a little different but it tastes wonderful. For each pumpkin, after removing the seeds I put in 3-4  cloves garlic and 2 teas. butter, salt and freshly cracked black pepper. Save the tops and set them next to their mate in a baking dish if you want to use them to cap your pumpkins at serving time.  Add some water to the pan,  and bake at 350f til done..I usually mash the insides before serving, but you can leave as is and let everyone mash their own.Serve with or without that cap _
_kadesma_


----------



## Shunka (Oct 19, 2006)

Have you ever tried adding a stuffing type casserole inside of them before serving? It is a big hit here.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 19, 2006)

Shunka said:
			
		

> Have you ever tried adding a stuffing type casserole inside of them before serving? It is a big hit here.


No, I haven't but that sounds great. What do you use? I'd love to try it as I have some I want to make on sunday and they kids would love it.
kadesma


----------



## Shunka (Oct 19, 2006)

Just use whatever stuffing mix (or your own as I do), add broth, diced chicken or turkey or even pork already cooked (saute'd onions and celery, you know the usual) and add to the small squash/pumkins in the last 30-45 minutes and finish baking. It does turn out very good!!


----------



## kadesma (Oct 19, 2006)

Shunka said:
			
		

> Just use whatever stuffing mix (or your own as I do), add broth, diced chicken or turkey or even pork already cooked (saute'd onions and celery, you know the usual) and add to the small squash/pumkins in the last 30-45 minutes and finish baking. It does turn out very good!!


Will do Shunka,
I have a loaf of bread I froze that I'll use for the stuffing and I have some chicken I want to use up and all I need do is put the stuffing together. This is a great idea and I can hardly wait til sunday  Thank you!
kadesma


----------



## Shunka (Oct 19, 2006)

Let me know if you like it!! You can play around with the stuffing ingredients very easily.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 19, 2006)

Shunka said:
			
		

> Let me know if you like it!! You can play around with the stuffing ingredients very easily.


I'll let you know..Thanks again.

kadesma


----------



## carolelaine (Oct 19, 2006)

Great ideas!  I'll try them both.  Is this better with pumpkins or winter squash or is it just personal preference?  I am going to have this on Sunday also.


----------



## Shunka (Oct 19, 2006)

I've used the stuffing in both and since we like both, I guess it would be your preference.


----------



## mish (Oct 20, 2006)

Love those mini pumpkins. Thanks, kads. Going in another direction for these minis -- add about 2 tbl of mascarpone a little nutmeg or cinnamin, milk or cream, bake (lids and all), and top with a scoop of vanilla ice cream. Another side idea - fill the minis with corn pudding, or a rice mixture with pine nuts. They make perfect little containers for so many fillings. I like the brown sugar and apricots idea -- would be great with a pork roast and roasted brussels sprouts.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 20, 2006)

mish said:
			
		

> Love those mini pumpkins. Thanks, kads. Going in another direction for these minis -- add about 2 tbl of mascarpone a little nutmeg or cinnamin, milk or cream, bake (lids and all), and top with a scoop of vanilla ice cream. Another side idea - fill the minis with corn pudding, or a rice mixture with pine nuts. They make perfect little containers for so many fillings. I like the brown sugar and apricots idea -- would be great with a pork roast and roasted brussels sprouts.


Hi Mish,
great new ideas, thank you..These little pumpkins and the small sweet dumpling squash are so tasty and have the added advantage of having their own serving dish  I just love them. I really like that corn pudding one and after I try the stuffing that is next on the list.
kadesma


----------



## mish (Oct 20, 2006)

kadesma said:
			
		

> Hi Mish,
> great new ideas, thank you..These little pumpkins and the small sweet dumpling squash are so tasty and have the added advantage of having their own serving dish I just love them. I really like that corn pudding one and after I try the stuffing that is next on the list.
> kadesma


 
You're very welcome, kads.  Give the mascarpone and a scoop of vanilla ice cream a try.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 20, 2006)

mish said:
			
		

> You're very welcome, kads. Give the mascarpone and a scoop of vanilla ice cream a try.


Oh don't worry, I will Thanks again Mish.

kadesma


----------



## mish (Oct 20, 2006)

kadesma said:
			
		

> Oh don't worry, I will Thanks again Mish.
> 
> kadesma


 
kads, we can't go wrong w mascarpone and ice cream!  Enjoy


----------



## middie (Oct 20, 2006)

I was watching a segment on the local news and they had some chefs on that stuffed baby pumpkins with seafood rissoto.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 20, 2006)

My mom used to stuff acorn squash with a meatloaf mixture that was very good.  I would think this would work with the mini pumpkins as well.  Also, if you're looking for something savory, a mushroom and diced beef mixture with diced onion would be great.

I still like the pumpkin pie filling idea.  It worked very well.  For something sweet, I think a cheesecake filling would work, but the inside would have to be sweetened before adding the filling.  Also, you could add a raison/appricot, or raison/orange filling.  I think the orange would compliment the natural pumpkin flavor.

I'm going to try baking pumpkin pie filling in a small pumpkin, about 8 to 10 inches in diameter and see how that turns out.

Good luck with your various attempts.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## kadesma (Oct 20, 2006)

_Thanks Goodweed,_
_I intend to try your pumpkin pie filling. Not only does it sound good, it will be beautiful  with the pumpkin as the container. I do like your savory idea with beef..My husband will love that as will my family. Thanks again._

_kadesma _


----------



## kadesma (Oct 20, 2006)

middie said:
			
		

> I was watching a segment on the local news and they had some chefs on that stuffed baby pumpkins with seafood rissoto.


My goodness Middie that sounds great too. I didn't dream when I posted this I'd get so many great ideas to try. Thanks.

kadesma


----------



## Shunka (Oct 20, 2006)

Sooooo many great ideas!!! Guess I better pick up some small pumpkins and squash tomorrow!!!!!


----------

